
Ask HN: What's the SQLite of graph databases? - jraines
. . . if such a thing exists.<p>I&#x27;m looking for something easy to install, relatively easy to use, with good reliability, for experimentation.
======
kawera
ArangoDB in an hybrid db that can do graphs. Easy to install and use, quite
reliable - we use it in production.

[https://www.arangodb.com/](https://www.arangodb.com/) (just a happy user)

Also: [https://github.com/google/cayley](https://github.com/google/cayley)

------
semberal
What about TinkerGraph:
[http://tinkerpop.apache.org/docs/3.1.0-incubating/#tinkergra...](http://tinkerpop.apache.org/docs/3.1.0-incubating/#tinkergraph-
gremlin)

It is "TinkerGraph is a single machine, in-memory (with optional persistence),
non-transactional graph engine that provides both OLTP and OLAP
functionality."

------
hire_charts
Definitely neo4j. If you're on a mac, it's just 'brew install neo4j' and boom
you have the free community edition.

~~~
timClicks
Depending on what OP was after, neo4j is hardly a single file, in-process
database.

~~~
sixdimensional
Well, that is not strictly true. You can use neo4j embedded within Java:
[http://neo4j.com/docs/stable/tutorials-java-
embedded.html](http://neo4j.com/docs/stable/tutorials-java-embedded.html)

------
NhanH
To add on a requirement that poster didn't specify: I've been looking for an
embedded single file, in process graph database. Does anyone have a
suggestion?

~~~
ahazred8ta
Based on [http://www.butleranalytics.com/20-free-and-open-source-
graph...](http://www.butleranalytics.com/20-free-and-open-source-graph-
database/), apparently there are BITSY
[https://bitbucket.org/lambdazen/bitsy/wiki/FAQ.md](https://bitbucket.org/lambdazen/bitsy/wiki/FAQ.md),
BLAZEGRAPH
[https://www.blazegraph.com/product/embedded/](https://www.blazegraph.com/product/embedded/),
and others

------
stray
Do you specifically want a graph database?

Because if not, SpatiaLite's VirtualNetwork module may work for you.
Otherwise, neo4j.

------
kluck
Maybe you can try to use a relational DBMS to model the graph data:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10316872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10316872)

------
pramodliv1
If you're using Python and your graph fits in memory, networkx + any database
for persistence.

